# River Camp



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Me and the wife bought a 2 bed house on the trinity about 20 miles south of LLD in jan 2014 and was thinking of doing the weekend rental thing wanting some input we don't know anything about it. There would be a few things to do to the place and some furniture but I don't think it would be to much to get going


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe you could hire a management company for the first half year or so to get an idea of how to run it yourself. If you've never done it before there are a bunch of things you need to do to protect your interests and as many or more to protect renters and provide them with an experience worth repeating. It's a lot to just jump into with no experience...

.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

acoastalbender said:


> Maybe you could hire a management company for the first half year or so to get an idea of how to run it yourself. If you've never done it before there are a bunch of things you need to do to protect your interests and as many or more to protect renters and provide them with an experience worth repeating. It's a lot to just jump into with no experience...
> 
> .


That's kinda what I was thinking do you know any or would I just look at real estate agents ?


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

P said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking do you know any or would I just look at real estate agents ?


I'm not at all familiar with your area, but I'd find a local realtor I could trust and go from there. Regarding management companies...my personal experience with them is that they are usually organized well enough but don't have quite the same regard for your property as you do. What they do manage very well is to make money at your expense....and despite having no "skin" in the game, they'll see nothing wrong with making more on your property than you are... Good luck.

.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

acoastalbender said:


> I'm not at all familiar with your area, but I'd find a local realtor I could trust and go from there. Regarding management companies...my personal experience with them is that they are usually organized well enough but don't have quite the same regard for your property as you do. What they do manage very well is to make money at your expense....and despite having no "skin" in the game, they'll see nothing wrong with making more on your property than you are... Good luck.
> 
> .


Thanks for the heads up I will keep that in mind


----------



## omcast (Aug 3, 2011)

I rent my house in Crystal Beach when I am overseas. I have it with a real good real estate company. They do a great job of managing it, and taking care of any maitenance that needs to be done. They have my permission to repair anything up to $300, over that they contact me and get my permission. It has been a good relationship. I checked with a lot of people int he area before deciding who to use.
The issue that I have is that when I am home, I feel like I am in a rental house. All personnel items need to be locked up while you are not there. When we come home, it's a full day to get everything out, and the last two days that we are there it's putting every thing back up. 
I have not had any issues with renters, they have been good and not torn anything up. At the end of this year, I will no longer rent it. I'm just tired of feeling like I am a renter when I am there. I want to be able to leave the house like I use it, not have to lock everything in closets and the gagage. Just my opinion.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

For our rental units, we use VRBO.com. We have very good luck with that, the units are rented about 80% of the days in the summer. On a unit like your place, I would do both, use a realtor and other means. Just write that into the agreement.


----------

